# Keine Online-Spiele möglich! Routerproblem?



## gamer93 (10. November 2011)

*Keine Online-Spiele möglich! Routerproblem?*

Hallo,

habe folgendes Problem:

Habe mir am Montag CoD:MW3 zugelegt und an demselben Tag ein neue Internetleitung bekommen inkl. Fritzbox 7390.
Habe natürlich gleich probiert ob MW3 funktioniert... Fehlanzeige.
Mein NAT-Typ war auf Strikt und die Portfreigabe am Router hat auch nichts gebracht. Wenn Freunde mich einladen steht da "verbindung zum host konnte nicht hergestellt werden".

Habe dann mal Team Fortress 2 probiert und festgestellt, dass ich keine Server finde. Bei meinem 2.PC das selbe Problem... deshalb vermute ich, dass es am Router liegt, aber selbst wenn ich Exposed Host mach und somit alle Ports freigebe gehts einfach nicht. Auch UPnP ist aktiviert. Gibt es noch eine Option, die man versuchen könnte?
Kann es sein, dass das mein Wlan Stick (irgend so ein Edimax-Stick ) sich nicht mit der Fritzbox verträgt? Bekomme morgen eh den Fritzstick. 

Ich weiß im Moment echt nicht mehr weiter... will einfach nur zocken ^^
Alles andere funktioniert einwandfrei.

Danke schonmal im vorraus!

PS: Habe Kaspersky als Firewall, die hab ich aber auch schon deaktiviert.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Keine Online-Spiele möglich! Routerproblem?*

Das hatte ich auch schonmal, allerdings mit MW2.
Mir hat ein Routerneustart geholfen, aber mit Stecker raus - Stecker rein.
Ansonsten mal UPnP deaktivieren und wieder aktivieren.


----------



## gamer93 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Keine Online-Spiele möglich! Routerproblem?*

Ja hab ich alles schonma probiert. Es betrifft ja nicht nur MW3... CoD4 hab ich auch grad probiert... ich finde server aber kann nich connecten.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Keine Online-Spiele möglich! Routerproblem?*

Wenn du Server findest liegt es 100 pro nicht am Router.
Deaktivier mal zum testen deine Firewall komplett.
Die Windowseigene auch, guck ob sie noch an ist.

Kommt eine Fehlermeldung beim connecten oder nur sowas wie bei CS:S "Connection failed after 4 Retries"?
Kenne die Meldung bei CoD nicht.


----------



## gamer93 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Keine Online-Spiele möglich! Routerproblem?*

Ja Firewall hab ich die ganze Zeit aus, auch die Windows-Firewall.
Fehler CoD4: Zeitüberschreitung bei Verbindung (Ping ist aber ok, 28-30ms)
Fehler MW3: verbindung zum host konnte nicht hergestellt werden
TF2: da findet er garkeine Server


----------



## Gamefruit93 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Keine Online-Spiele möglich! Routerproblem?*

Hm.
Also die Ports sind laut Activision:
TCP: 27014-27050, 3074
UDP: 27000-27015, 27015-27030, 3074

Du könntest versuchen sie einzeln freizugeben im Router und auch in der Firewall.
Eventuell auch noch die "Steam.exe" freigeben in der Firewall und die "Game.exe" Dateien von den Spielen die du spielen willst.
Ein Versuch ist es wert.


----------



## gamer93 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Keine Online-Spiele möglich! Routerproblem?*

Naja die meine firewall hab ich ja ausgeschaltet.
Die ports hab ich auch schon alle eingetragen.

Vlt ist ja auch die Fritzbox kaputt...? weiß nicht ob dadurch so ein Problem entsteht, aber eigentlich geht ja alles (browser, skype, etc.)... außer halt online zocken.


----------



## ser0_silence (10. November 2011)

Die Windows Firewall fragt beim starten eines Games ja immer ob sie eine Ausnahme erstellen soll. Hast du das gemacht? Weil damit war bei mir das Problem gelöst...


----------



## Gamefruit93 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Keine Online-Spiele möglich! Routerproblem?*

Eventuell mal als Admin ausführen.
Hat schon so manches Problem behoben.


----------



## Oromus (10. November 2011)

*AW: Keine Online-Spiele möglich! Routerproblem?*

Ich mag Fritbox nicht. Habe leider nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.

Besteht denn die Möglichkeit ein anderes Modem anzuschliessen? Damit man Fehler ausschliessen kann....


----------



## gamer93 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Keine Online-Spiele möglich! Routerproblem?*

also hab im moment kein anderen router mit dsl-modem da.
kenn auch keinen, der einen rumliegen hat den er nicht braucht.

sogar bei dem spiel HaxBall - Play kann ich nicht connecten... mit 3 versch. PCs.
Also am rechner wirds nicht liegen.
Aber alle 3 nehmen den selben wlan stick, vermute irgendwie einen zusammenhang...


----------



## gamer93 (11. November 2011)

*AW: Keine Online-Spiele möglich! Routerproblem?*

ok lag am isp... angerufen, auf ipv4 amstellen lassen und jetz geht wieder alles  hat sich also erledigt.


----------

